
Airbnb was like a family, until the layoffs started - lladnar
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Airbnb-Was-Like-a-Family-Until-the-Layoffs-15417660.php
======
60secz
I don't think I'm alone in getting marshmallows to see Airbnb burn to the
ground. When your business model is profiting off of rent externalities at the
expense of the housing market and residents, nothing but schendenfreude.

